# الليزر - Laser



## أهل الحديث (16 فبراير 2007)

الليزر - نبذة تاريخية
وخلال أواخر خمسينيات القرن العشرين اقترح الباحثون تصميمات لنبيطة تستخدم الإشعاع المحفَّز لتضخيم الضوء. وينسب إنشاء التصميم الأساسي لليزر إلي عدد من الأشخاص، منهم تاونز والفيزيائي الأمريكي آرثر شاولو والفيزيائيان الروسيان ألكسندر بروخروف ونيكولاي باسوف والمخترع الأمريكي جوردون جولد.

وقد شيد الأمريكي ثيودور مايمان أول ليزر في عام 1960م، استخدم فيه قضيبًا من الياقوت وسطًا فعالاً. وفي أواخر ذلك العام شيد الفيزيائي الأمريكي علي جافان أول ليزر غازي. وفي عام 1962م تمكنت ثلاث مجموعات من العلماء الأمريكيين، تعمل كل منها على حدة، من تشغيل أولى ليزرات أشباه الموصلات. وفي عام 1966م بنى الفيزيائي الأمريكي بيتر سوروكين أول ليزر صبغي.

ومنذ أوائل سبعينيات القرن العشرين حدث تقدم هائل في تقنية الليزرات واستخداماتها. واليوم، وبفضل سعة نقل المعلومات الهائلة للألياف البصرية، ينفتح عصر جديد في مجالات الترويح المنزلي والاتصالات وتقنية الحاسوب. والباحثون على اقتناع بأن أكثر استخدامات الليزر إثارة وثورية لم يحن أوانها بعد







*أول أنواع الليزرات*. استخدم فيه قضيب من الياقوت وسطًا فعالاً، وأنبوب ومضي ملفوف مصدرًا للطاقة

الليزر نبيطة (أو أداة ) تنتج حزمة ضوئية رفيعة جدًا وقوية. وبعض الأحزمة رفيعة لدرجة أنها قادرة على ثقب مائتي حفرة فوق نقطة في حجم رأس الدبوس. وبسبب إمكانية تبئير (تركيز) أشعة الليزر إلى هذا الحد من الدقة فإن هذه الأشعة تكون قوية جدًا. فبعض الأحزمة، على سبيل المثال، تستطيع اختراق الماس، وهو أصلب مادة في الطبيعة، وبعضها تستطيع إحداث تفاعل نووي صغير. ويمكن أيضًا نقل حزمة الليزر إلى مسافات بعيدة دون أن تفقد قوتها، حيث وصلت بعض الأحزمة إلى القمر.

ويستخدم ضوء الليزر في تطبيقات متنوعة نظرًا لما يتميز بها من خواص. فبعض أنواع الليزرات، على سبيل المثال، تستخدم في الموسيقى وقراءة شفرات الأسعار وقطْع الفلزات ولحمها ونقل المعلومات. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، توجه الليزرات الصواريخ إلى أهدافها، وتعالج العيون، وتنتج عروضًا ضوئية مثيرة، كما تستخدم في رص جدران وأسقف المباني وفي طباعة الوثائق. وتستطيع بعض الليزرات تتبع أقل حركة تحدث للقارات.

وتتفاوت الليزرات في الحجم، حيث يبلغ طول نوع من الليزر طول ميدان كرة القدم، بينما لا يزيد حجم نوع آخر عن حجم حبة الملح.

ولليزر العادي ثلاثة أجزاء رئيسية، هي 1- مصدر الطاقة 2- مادة تسمى الوسط الفعال 3- تركيب يغلف الوسط الفعال يسمى الفجوة البصرية. ويؤدي مصدر الطاقة وظيفة توفير التيار الكهربائي أو الضوء أو أي شكل آخر من أشكال الطاقة. وتمتص ذرات الوسط الفعال الطاقة، وتخزنها لفترة، ثم تطلقها في شكل ضوء. ويحفز بعض هذا الضوء ذرات أخرى لإطلاق طاقتها، ويعوَّض هذا الضوء بإضافة مزيد من الضوء إلى الضوء الحافز، حيث تعكس مرآتان مثبتتان على طرفي الفجوة البصرية الضوء مرة أخرى إلى الوسط الفعّال، ويسبب الضوء المنعكس انطلاق الضوء من مزيد من الذرات وبذلك يقوى الضوء، ويبرز جزء منه من الليزر في شكل حزمة رفيعة. وبعض الأحزمة ترى بالعين المجردة، بينما تتكون أحزمة أخرى من أشكال غير مرئية من الإشعاع.

وهناك أربعة أنواع أساسية من الليزرات، هي ليزرات حالة الصلابة وليزرات أشباه الموصلات والليزرات الغازية والليزرات الصبغية.

بنى الفيزيائي الأمريكي ثيودور مايمان أول ليزر في عام 1960م. وكانت استخدامات الليزر في البداية محدودة، حيث كان العلماء ينظرون إلى الليزر باعتباره "حلاً ينتظر مشكلة". ولكن الليزر اليوم يعد أحد أهم أدوات الحياةالحديثة وأكثرها استعمالاً





ينتج الليزر حزمًا ضوئية رقيقة بقيم متغيرة الشدة. تستخدم الحزمة الصادرة عن ليزر حالة الصلابة لتقطيع لوح من فلز شديد الصلابة في جزء من الثانية





في جراحة العيون يستخدم الجراحون حزمة مضبوطة التركيز من ليزر غازي لإصلاح الأنسجة التالفة


*كيف تستخدم الليزرات*
تستطيع الليزرات أداء العديد من المهام غير العادية. وهي ذات خواص تجعلها مفيدة بصفة خاصة في تسجيل أنواع متعددة من المعلومات، وتخزينها ونقلها. وهي أيضًا مفيدة في أنشطة مثل المسح والتسخين والقياس والتوجيه. ونظرًا لاستخداماتها المتعددة يوجد الليزر في العديد من المعدات المستخدمة في المنازل والمصانع والمكاتب والمستشفيات والمكتبات.
تسجيل المعلومات وتخزينها ونقلها. من أكثر استخدامات الليزر شيوعًا استخدامه في تسجيل الموسيقى والأفلام والبيانات الحاسوبية وغيرها من المواد في أقراص خاصة، حيث تسجل دفعات من ضوء الليزر هذه المواد على الأقراص في أنماط من حفر صغيرة. وتسمى الأقراص التي تسجل عليها الموسيقى والبيانات الحاسوبية الأقراص المدمجة.

وتسمح إمكانية التبئير المحكم لحزمة الليزر بتخزين كمية من المعلومات على القرص المدمج أكبر بكثير من تلك التي يمكن تخزينها على شريط الحاكي، مما يجعل القرص المدمج مفيدًا في تخزين البيانات والموسيقى. فبعض الأقراص المدمجة يمكنها احتواء موسوعات كاملة. ويسمى القرص المستخدم في تخزين البيانات اختصارًا سي دي روم، وهو اختصار لعبارة إنجليزية تعني: القرص المدمج - ذاكرة القراءة فقط-. وتختزن مثل هذه الأقراص قواعد البيانات (ملفات ضخمة من المعلومات مختزنة في الحواسيب)، وتستخدم عادة في الأعمال التجارية والمكتبات والدوائر الحكومية

وبإمكان الليزر أيضًا قراءة المعلومات المسجلة في الأقراص واستعادتها. ففي حاكي القرص المدمج تعكس حزمة ليزر نمط الحُفَر أثناء دوران القرص المدمج. وتغير نبائط أخرى في الحاكي الانعكاسات إلى إشارات كهربائية، وتعيد تشفيرها في شكل موسيقى. وتستخدم ليزرات كثيرة في حاكيات القرص المدمج مقارنة بالمنتجات الأخرى.

وتستخدم الليزرات في تسجيل الأفلام على أسطوانات كبيرة تسمى أقراص الفيديو. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك تستطيع أحزمة الليزر إنتاج صور ثلاثية الأبعاد في عملية تصوير ضوئي تسمى التصوير التجسيمي. وتسمى الصور ـ المسجلة على لوحة التصوير الضوئي ـ الصور المجسمة، وتظهر في عروض الإعلانات والأعمال الفنية والمجوهرات، وتثبت بعضها على البطاقات الإئتمانية لمنع التزوير.

ومن أهم استخدامات الليزر استخدامه في مجال الاتصالات الليفية البصرية، حيث تغير هذه التقنية الإشارات الكهربائية للمكالمات الهاتفية والصور التلفازية إلى نبضات من ضوء الليزر. وتوصل جدائل زجاجية تسمى الألياف البصرية الضوء. ويبلغ سمك الليف البصري سمك شعرة الإنسان تقريبًا، ولكن الليف البصري الواحد يستطيع حمل كمية من المعلومات تساوي كمية المعلومات التي تستطيع حملها عدة آلاف من الأسلاك الهاتفية النحاسية. وضوء الليزر مناسب في هذه التقنية، لأنه قابل للتبئير بدقة متناهية، ولأن كل طاقته يمكن نقلها إلى الألياف. ويسمح الإرسال الليفي البصري لضوء الليزر بربط أعداد هائلة من الهواتف والتلفازات وغيرها من البيانات بتكلفة منخفضة نسبيًا

*المسح * ينطوي المسح على حركة حزمة ليزر على سطح ما. وتستخدم أحزمة المسح عادة في قراءة المعلومات. فقد اعتاد الناس، على سبيل المثال، على الماسحات الليزرية المستخدمة عند نقاط الدفع في الأسواق المركزية، حيث يرى الشخص ما يشبه الخط الضوئي، والذي هو في الواقع حزمة ليزر متحركة بسرعة لمسح ما يسمى الكود القضيبي، الذي يتكون من نمط من الخطوط والفراغات، في مجموعات ممثلة لكل منتج. ويقرأ الماسح النمط ويرسل المعلومات إلى حاسوب في السوق، والذي يتعرف على سعر المنتج، ويرسل المعلومات إلى موظف الدفع.

وتستخدم أنواع أخرى عديدة من المحلات التجارية ماسحات الكود القضيبي. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، تحتفظ هذه الماسحات بسجل للكتب الخاصة بمكتبة ما، وتفرز الخطابات في مكاتب البريد، وتقرأ أرقام الحسابات على الشيكات في البنوك. وتستخدم الطابعات الليزرية حزمة ليزر ماسحة لإنتاج نسخ من الوثائق. وتصنع ماسحات أخرى ألواح الطباعة الخاصة بالصحف.

ولأغراض الترويح تنتج عروض الأضواء الليزرية بأحزمة ليزر ماسحة، حيث "ترسم" هذه الأحزمة أنماطًا رائعة من الألوان، تتراوح بين الأحمر والأصفر والأخضر والأزرق، على المباني والسطوح الخارجية. وتتحرك هذه الأحزمة بسرعة هائلة منتجة ما يشبه الصور الثابتة. وتنتج الماسحات الليزرية أيضًا أنماطًا من الألوان المبهرة في موسيقى الروك.


*التسخين* تنتج طاقة حزمة الليزر ذات التبئير الدقيق كمية كبيرة من الحرارة. فالليزرات الصناعية، على سبيل المثال، تنتج أحزمة ذات قدرة تبلغ عدة آلاف واط، ويمكنها قطع الفلزات ولحمها، وثقب الحفر، وتقوية المواد بتسخينها. وبإمكان الليزرات الصناعية قطع السيراميك والقماش والبلاستيك.

وفي الطب تستخدم القوة التسخينية لليزرات في جراحة العيون. ففي إمكان أحزمة الليزر الدقيقة التبئير رتق الأوعية الدموية المتهتكة في الشبكية، وهي نسيج يقع في الجزء الخلفي من مقلة العين. وتستطيع الليزرات أيضًا إعادة تثبيت الشبكية المتخلخلة. فأحزمة الليزر تمر عبر القرنية (السطح الأمامي للعين)، دون أن تسبب ألمًا أو إصابة، لأن القرنية شفافة ولا تمتص الضوء.

ويستخدم الأطباء الليزرات أيضًا في علاج الاضطرابات الجلدية وإزالة علامات الولادة وتفتيت حصوات المرارة. وتحل أحزمة الليزر محل المشرط الجراحي في بعض العمليات، حيث يتيح الليزر دقة عالية في قطع الأنسجة ووصل الأنسجة المقطوعة، مما يقلل النزيف أو التدمير الذي يمكن أن يصيب الأنسجة المجاورة.

وفي أبحاث الطاقة النووية يستخدم العلماء الليزرات لإحداث انفجارات قنابل هيدروجينية صغيرة ومضبوطة. يركز العلماء عددًا من أحزمة الليزر القوية على كرية مكونة من أشكال مجمدة من الهيدروجين. وتضغط الأحزمة المكثفة على الكرية وتسخنها إلى ملايين الدرجات، مما يؤدي إلى اندماج (اتحاد) ذرات الكرية، وانطلاق طاقة. وقد تستخدم هذه العملية المسماة الاندماج النووي في إنتاج طاقة تكفي لحل مشكلة الطاقة في العالم. واليوم تنتج الليزرات الطاقة الهائلة المطلوبة لإحداث الاندماج النووي، ولكنها لم تنتج بعد كميات الطاقة التي يمكن الاستفادة منها فعلاً.





أداة قياس ليزرية تكشف المرتفعات والفجوات الموجودة في حقل مزارع، وترسل المعلومات التي تحصل عليها إلى آلة تسمى مسوية الأرض. وبعد ذلك تسوي هذه الآلة الحقل لضمان ري متوازن بعد زراعة المحاصيل​


----------



## أهل الحديث (16 فبراير 2007)

*القياس* تستخدم الليزرات أيضًا في قياس المسافات، حيث يمكن تحديد بُعد أي جسم بقياس الزمن الذي تستغرقه نبضة من ضوء الليزر للوصول إلى الجسم والانعكاس عنه عائدة إلى مصدرها.

وفي عامي 1969 و1971م، وضع الرواد الأمريكيون نبائط مزودة بمرايا، تسمى العاكسات الليزرية، على سطح القمر. وباستخدام ليزر مدفوع بقدرة عالية، قاس العلماء المسافة بين الأرض والقمر ـ أكثر من 383,000كم ـ بهامش خطأ قدره 5 سنتميترات. وقد أجروا القياس بتسليط ضوء الليزر من تلسكوب على الأرض إلى العاكسات على القمر.

وبإمكان أحزمة الليزر الموجهة عبر مسافات بعيدة الكشف عن الحركات الأرضية الصغيرة، حيث يساعد ذلك الجيولوجيين المعنيين بنظم الإنذار الزلزالية.

وتسمى النبائط الليزرية المستخدمة في قياس المسافات القصيرة معيِّنات المدى. ويستخدم المساحون هذه النبائط للحصول على المعلومات المطلوبة لتصميم الخرائط، كما يستخدمها العسكريون لحساب المسافات المؤدية إلى الأهداف العسكرية
*التوجيه* الليزر أداة توجيه قيمة لقوة أحزمته واستقامتها. فعلى سبيل المثال، يستخدم العاملون في مجال المباني أحزمة الليزر ـ باعتبارها خيوطًا عديمة الوزن ـ لرص جدران وأسقف المباني ومد أنابيب المياه والمجاري.

وتستخدم أجهزة تسمى الجيروسكوبات الليزرية أحزمة الليزر لتقصي التغيرات التي تطرأ على الاتجاهات. وتساعد هذه النبائط السفن والطائرات والقذائف الموجهة على البقاء في مساراتها. ومن الاستخدامات العسكرية الأخرى لليزرات استخدامها في نبيطة توجيه تسمى معيِّنة الأهداف. وفي هذا الاستخدام تُوجَّه حزمة ليزرية من النبيطة إلى الهدف. وتتبع الصواريخ وقذائف المدفعية والمتفجرات المزودة بكاشفات الأحزمة الليزرية الحزمة المنعكسة، وتضبط اتجاهاتها لضرب النقطة التي تشير إليها الحزمة





المسافة إلى القمر يمكن قياسها بدقة باستخدام حزمة ليزر ترسل من الأرض، حيث لايزيد هامش الخطأ عن 5سم. ترتد الحزمة عن عاكس ليزري موضوع على القمر، وتعود إلى الأرض


*كيف يعمل الليزر* 
أجزاء الليزر. يتكون الليزر من ثلاثة أجزاء رئيسية، هي الوسط الفعّال ومصدر الطاقة والفجوة البصرية.

والوسط الفعّال مادة يمكن تنشيطها لتولد ضوءًا ليزريًا، وقد تكون غازًا أو سائلاً أو مادة صلبة.

ويمكن استخدام أي نبيطة مولدة للطاقة مصدرًا للطاقة، حيث تمد النبيطة الوسط الفعال بالطاقة بعملية تسمى الضخ. وتستخدم الليزرات عادة الكهرباء أو أي ليزر آخر أو المصباح الومضي، مضخة للطاقة. وينتج المصباح الومضي وميضًا ضوئيًا لامعًا يشبه الوميض الذي تنتجه آلة التصوير.

والفجوة البصرية، التي تسمى أيضًا المرنان، تركيب يغلف الوسط الفعال، ويشتمل على مرآتين، مرآة بكل طرف، حيث تعكس إحدى المرآتين الضوء كليًا، بينما تعكسه المرآة الأخرى جزئيًا. وتخرج حزمة الليزر من الليزر عبر المرآة العاكسة جزئيًا.


*طبيعة الليزرات* ينتج ضوء الليزر عن التغيرات في كمية الطاقة التي تختزنها ذرات الوسط الفعال. فذرات المادة تكون عادة في حالة ذات أدنى طاقة تسمى الحالة الأرضية، وقد تكون في حالات طاقة أعلى تسمى حالات الإثارة.

وتتحول الذرات من الحالة الأرضية إلى حالة إثارة بامتصاص أشكال متنوعة من الطاقة، وتسمى هذه العملية الامتصاص. وفي العديد من الليزرات تمتص الذرات كتلاً من الطاقة الضوئية تسمى الفوتونات. وفي معظم الحالات تستطيع الذرة المثارة الإمساك بالطاقة الزائدة لجزء من الثانية فقط، قبل أن تطلق طاقتها في شكل فوتون آخر وتعود مرة أخرى إلى حالتها الأرضية، وتسمى هذه العملية الابتعاث التلقائي.

ولبعض الذرات حالات إثارة تستطيع فيها الذرة اختزان الطاقة لفترة طويلة نسبيًا، تمتد لحوالي 0,001 من الثانية، وهي فترة أطول بكثير من فترات حالات الإثارة الأخرى. وعندما يسطع فوتون ذو طاقة مساوية بالضبط لطاقة حالة الإثارة الطويلة الأمد، يحفز الفوتون الذرة لابتعاث (إطلاق) فوتون مطابق. ولهذا الفوتون الثاني طاقة مساوية في كميتها لطاقة الفوتون الأصلي، ويتحرك في نفس الاتجاه. وتسمى هذه العملية الابتعاث المحفَّز.





أجزاء الليزر 



تنتج الليزرات ضوءًا مترابطًا. تنتقل موجات الضوء المترابط - على نقيض موجات الضوء غير المترابط ـ مؤتلفة بعضها مع بعض. ونتيجة لذلك تتباعد هذه الموجات تباعدًا طفيفًا - حتى عندما يقطع الضوء مسافات بعيدة. 

*إنتاج ضوء الليزر* الابتعاث المحفز هو العملية المركزية في الليزر. وفي هذه العملية ينتج فوتون ـ أي الفوتون الحافزـ فوتونًا آخر، وبذلك يضاعف كمية الطاقة الضوئية الموجودة بعملية تسمى التضخيم. وقد صُكَّت كلمة ليزر بجمع الحروف الأولى للكلمات المكونة للعبارة الإنجليزية التي تصف العملية الأساسية في توليد ضوء الليزر. وتعني العبارة تضخيم الضوء بالابتعاث المحفز للإشعاع.

ولا يحدث الابتعاث المحفز إلا في حالة وجود ذرات في حالة إثارة. ولكن عدد الذرات التي تكون في الحالة الأرضية يفوق عادة عدد الذرات التي تكون في حالة إثارة. ولكي يحدث التضخيم لابد أن يكون عدد الذرات التي تكون في حالة إثارة أكبر من عدد الذرات التي تكون في الحالة الأرضية. وتسمى هذه الحالة الانقلاب السكاني. وفي الليزر يساعد مصدر الطاقة في توليد انقلاب سكاني بضخ طاقة إلى الوسط الفعال، حيث تضع هذه الطاقة الذرات في حالات إثارة طويلة الأمد، وتتسبب في حدوث الابتعاث المحفز. وتعكس مرآتا الفجوة البصرية الفوتونات إلى الخلف وإلى الأمام.

وينتج التداخل بين أي فوتون وذرة مثارة تفاعلاً سلسليًا من الابتعاثات المحفزة. ويتسبب هذا التفاعل السلسلي في ازدياد عدد الابتعاثات المحفزة بسرعة منتجة فيضًا ضوئيًا. ويخرج جزء من هذا الضوء المكثف عبر المرآة العاكسة جزئيًا في شكل حزمة قوية.





تنتج الليزرات ضوءًا مترابطًا. تنتقل موجات الضوء المترابط - على نقيض موجات الضوء غير المترابط ـ مؤتلفة بعضها مع بعض. ونتيجة لذلك تتباعد هذه الموجات تباعدًا طفيفًا - حتى عندما يقطع الضوء مسافات بعيدة


*خصائص ضوء الليزر* يختلف ضوء الليزر عن الضوء العادي في خاصيتين أساسيتين. فهو 1- ذو خاصية تباعد (انتشار) منخفضة، و2- أحادي اللون. ويسمى الضوء الذي يمتاز بهاتين الخاصيتين الضوء المترابط.

ومعظم مصادر الضوء تتباعد بسرعة. فضوء المصباح الومضي، على سبيل المثال، يتباعد بسرعة، ويختفي بعد مسافة قصيرة، بينما ينتقل ضوء الليزر في حزمة رفيعة للغاية، ولا ينتشر مهما بعدت المسافة. فعلى سبيل المثال، يتباعد ضوء الليزر إلى قطر طوله متر واحد فقط بعد أن ينتقل لمسافة 1000 متر، أو إلى حوالي 260سم لكل كيلومتر.

يتكون الضوء من موجات كهرومغنطيسية، ويتحدد لونه بطوله الموجي، أي المسافة بين قمة موجة وقمة الموجة التي تليها. ويتكون الضوء العادي من موجات ذات أطوال موجية متعددة ـ وألوان متعددة. وتبدو هذه الموجات بيضاء اللون عند النظر إليها كلها معًا في وقت واحد. ولكن الضوء الصادر عن معظم الليزرات يتكون من موجات ذات نطاق ضيق جدًا من الأطوال الموجية، ولذلك يبدو ضوء الليزر وكأنه مكون من لون واحد. وتستطيع بعض الليزرات إنتاج أحزمة ذات ألوان متعددة، ولكن كل نطاق لوني يكون ضيقًا. وتنتج بعض الليزرات حزمة غير مرئية، حيث تتكون مثل هذه الأحزمة من أشكال غير مرئية من الإشعاع مثل الأشعة فوق البنفسجية والأشعة تحت الحمراء.

وضوء الليزر ذو درجة انتظام أو ترابط عالية. وتتحرك موجات الليزر في تطاور، أي تتحرك كل القمم معًا في خطوة واحدة. وهي تنتقل في مسار ضيق، وفي اتجاه واحد. وبذلك يمكن تشبيه ضوء الليزر المترابط بخط من الجنود المتحركين في استعراض بخطوات ثابتة وفي اتجاه واحد. وفي المقابل، تنتشر موجات الضوء العادي بسرعة، وتنتقل في اتجاهات متعددة. ويسمى الضوء العادي الضوء غير المترابط. ويمكن تشبيه طريقة انتقال الضوء غير المترابط بالطريقة التي يتحرك بها الناس في الشارع ـ أي بخطوات مختلفة، وفي اتجاهات متعددة. وبسبب ترابط ضوء الليزر تنتقل حزمة الليزر لمسافات طويلة دون أن تفقد شدتها.


*أنواع الليزرات*
تنتج معظم الليزرات الضوء في شكل حزمة متصلة أو نبضات. وتطلق الليزرات المولدة للنبضات، والتي تسمى الليزرات المنبَّضة، كل طاقتها في جزء من الثانية فقط. ونتيجة لذلك تنتج هذه الليزرات قدرة أكبر بكثير من القدرة التي تنتجها الليزرات المولدة للأحزمة المتصلة، والتي تسمى ليزرات الموجات المتصلة، حيث تتراوح القدرة الناتجة عن معظم ليزرات الموجات المتصلة بين أقل من 0,001 واط وأكثر من 10,000 واط، بينما تنتج بعض الليزرات المنبضة أحزمة ذات قدرة تبلغ عدة ترليونات واط لكل جزء من بليون جزء من الثانية.

وهناك أربعة أنواع أساسية من الليزرات، هي: 1- ليزرات حالة الصلابة 2- ليزرات أشباه الموصلات 3- الليزرات الغازية 4- الليزرات الصبغية.


ليزرات حالة الصلابة. تستخدم قضيبًا من مادة صلبة وسطًا فعالاً، حيث يصنع القضيب في العادة من مادة بلورية أو زجاجية. ويحتوي أكثر الليزرات البلورية شيوعًا على كمية صغيرة من عنصر النيوديميوم (رمزه الكيميائي Nd)، ضمن بلورة من غارنيت اليتريوم والألومنيوم (YAG). ويسمى هذا النوع من الليزرات ليزرات النيوديميوم: غارنيت اليتريوم والألومنيوم. وفي بعض الليزرات يذاب النيوديميوم في الزجاج. وتستخدم المصابيح الومضية بصفة عامة لضخ الوسط الفعال في ليزرات حالة الصلابة.

وأكبر الليزرات في العالم وأقواها ليزر نيوديميوم: زجاج، يوجد في معمل لورنس ليفرمور الوطني في ليفرمور بكاليفورنيا بالولايات المتحدة. ويبلغ طول هذا الليزر المسمى نوفا طول ملعب كرة القدم، وينتج ضوء الليزر في شكل نبضات، ويستخدم في أبحاث الطاقة النووية. وينشطر ضوء هذا الليزر إلى 10 أحزمة، تُضخَّم لتبئير (تركيز) أكثر من 100 ترليون واط من القدرة على هدف في كل جزء من بليون جزء من الثانية.

وتُستخدم ليزرات النيوديميوم: غارنيت اليتريوم والألومنيوم وليزرات النيوديميوم: الزجاج بكثرة في الصناعة، لثقب ولحم الفلترات، كما تستخدم أيضًا في معينات المدى ومحددات الأهداف

*ليزرات أشباه الموصلات *وتسمى أيضًا ليزرات الثنائيات، تستخدم أشباه الموصلات، وهي مواد توصل التيار الكهربائي، ولكن ليس بمستوى جودة توصيل الفلزات مثل النحاس والحديد. وتشمل أشباه الموصلات المستخدمة في الليزرات مركبات فلزات مثل الجاليوم والإنديوم والزرنيخ. ويتكون شبه الموصل المستخدم في الليزر من طبقتين مختلفتين في خصائصهما الكهربائية. وتؤدي الوصلة الفاصلة بين المنطقتين وظيفة الوسط الفعال. فعند مرور التيار عبر الوصلة ينشأ انقلاب سكاني، وتعكس مرآتان عند طرفي شبه الموصل الفوتونات، ويحدث ابتعاث محفَّز في منطقة الوصلة.

وليزرات أشباه الموصلات هي أصغر أنواع الليزرات، حيث يعادل حجم أحد الأنواع حجم حبة الملح، بينما يبلغ نوع آخر حدًا من الصغر بحيث لا يرى إلا بالمجهر (الميكروسكوب). وهي أكثر أنواع الليزرات استخدامًا لصغر أحجامها، وخفة أوزانها، واحتياجها قدرة أقل، مقارنة بالليزرات الأخرى. وتجعلها أحجامها الصغيرة مناسبة للاستخدام في حاكيات الأقراص المدمجة وحاكيات أقراص الفيديو وفي الاتصالات الليفية البصرية.


*الليزرات الغازية* تستخدم غازًا أو خليطًا من الغازات داخل أنبوب وسطًا فعالاً. وتشمل أكثر الأوساط الفعالة استخدامًا ثاني أكسيد الكربون والأرجون والكريبتون وخليط الهيليوم والنيون. وتثار الذرات في الليزرات الغازية بنفس الطريقة التي تضاء بها إشارات النيون. وتستخدم الليزرات الغازية عادة في الاتصالات وجراحة العيون والترويح والتصوير التجسيمي والطباعة والمسح.

وتنتج العديد من الليزرات الغازية أحزمة تحت حمراء. وأهم أنواعها ليزرات ثاني أكسيد الكربون. فهي من أقوى الليزرات، وأكثرها كفاءة، حيث تحول ما بين 5% و30% من الطاقة المأخوذة من مصدر الطاقة إلى ضوء ليزر، بينما تحول العديد من الليزرات الأخرى حوالي 1% فقط من الطاقة التي تحصل عليها. وبإمكان ليزرات ثاني أكسيد الكربون إنتاج أحزمة تتراوح قدرتها بين واط واحد ومليون واط، ولذلك تستخدم هذه الليزرات في قطع ولحم الفلزات، كما تستخدم أيضًا مشارط ليزرية وفي معيِّنات المدى.

*الليزرات الصبغية* تستخدم الأصباغ وسطًا فعالاً. ويمكن استخدام عدد من أنواع الأصباغ، حيث يذاب الصبغ في سائل، وخاصة الكحول. ويستخدم ليزر آخر عادة لضخ ذرات الصبغ. وأهم خواص الليزرات الصبغية قابليتها للموالفة، أي إمكانية ضبط الليزر لإنتاج أحزمة أحادية اللون، مختلفة الأطوال الموجية أو الألوان. وتفيد الليزرات القابلة للموالفة الباحثين في تقصي كيفية امتصاص المواد للألوان المختلفة من الضوء





ليزر شبه الموصل. يتكون من طبقتين من المواد مختلفتين كهربائيًا. ينتج التيار الكهربائي المار عبر الطبقتين ضوء الليزر في المنطقة الفاصلة بين الطبقتين


Copyrights (c) 2004 Encyclopedia Works

```
http://www.mawsoah.net
```


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (17 فبراير 2007)

معلمومات ممتازة موضحه بصور رائعه والتفاته اشكرك عليها اخي محب الله ورسوله

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الاءنبيل (20 فبراير 2007)

معلومات مفيده جدا ورائعه,,, جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## مازن الهيتي (21 فبراير 2007)

موضوع مفيد ومختصر كماان الصور زادة من التوضيح فشكرا لك......................


----------



## amg (25 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وسام الازبجي (27 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله ورسوله الف الف خير يا محب الله وسوله


----------



## بك جاف (30 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
ارجو ارسال مقدمة توضيحية عن استخدامات الليزر في علم القياس وخاصة في قياس سمك الاغشية الرقيقة بواسطة الليزر لاهمية هذا الموضوع 
وجزاءك الله خيرا


----------



## سليمان عيدي (30 أبريل 2007)

أحبك الله و رسوله.


----------



## حامدحسنمحمد (7 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله اف خير وعندى سؤال 
هل يمكن الاستفاده من هذه الامكانيات العظيمه لليزر فى مشكله الالغام الموجوده فى الصحراء الغربيه 
فى مصر ؟
ولكم عظيم الشكر والاحترام


----------



## محمد my (11 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله ورسوله الف الف خير يا محب الله وسوله و موضوع مفيد ومختصر كماان الصور زادة من التوضيح فشكرا لك


----------



## medical-eng (11 مايو 2007)

ما شاء الله موضوع كاااااااااامل 
يفيدني بمادةامن المستشفيات
تشكر اخي


----------



## ادور (27 مايو 2007)

مشكور
اتمني ان نتقدم علي الغرب بشتي الوسائلالممكنة


----------



## د.غانم الأشتري (28 مايو 2007)

موضوع رائع رائع رائع ، بارك الله فيكم ، مشكورين 
أخوكم 
د. غانم الأشتري


----------



## ahmad01 (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed samer (30 يوليو 2007)

_شكرا على هذه المعلومات_


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (4 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سلام العالم (29 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

جزاكم الله خيراً أخي ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم



وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​




والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## ابو سيف الجنابي (1 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohame_ refaat (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لللا المحب لله ورسوله على هذه المعلومات القيمةعن الليزر 
حقا هى معلومات فى مجالت مختلفة


----------



## د.غانم الأشتري (23 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ... إن علم تكنولوجيا اللّيزر من العلوم المهمة جداً وخاصةً الطبية منها ... حيث تستخدم تلك التكنولوجيا في أمور جراحية وطبية مُستعصية جداً ... ومع ذلك فقد توصل العلم في هذا المجال الى 10 % فقط من منافع وتقدم تلك التكنولوجيا ، حيث أن هناك الكثير الكثير من تلك الخفايا الجيدة موجودة في طيّات تلك التكنولوجيا ... والتي في النهاية تُعتبر تكنولوجيا جيدة جداً ونظيفة ولا تُخلف أي مضار للبيئة ... فشكراً أخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع وبارك الله بكل العقول النيرة والتي تخدم الأنسانية والبشرية ودمتم والسلام عليكم ... 

أخوكم 
د . غانم الأشتري


----------



## محمد مجدى المصري (25 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع ممتاز جدا 
جزاك الله خيرا 
هل يوجد نسخة أخرى باللغة الإنجليزية؟


----------



## ف ر و ح ة (29 نوفمبر 2007)

حلو حلو حلو
كلش حلوووووووووووووو الموضوع ومتكامل
مشكور وخلينة دائما نشوف ماضيعك الحلوة
:84:


----------



## ف ر و ح ة (29 نوفمبر 2007)

حلو حلو حلو
كلش حلوووووووووووووو الموضوع ومتكامل
مشكور وخلينة دائما نشوف ماضيعك الحلوة


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (11 يناير 2008)

thanke you very much


----------



## alhamdaniya (31 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

جزاك الله خيرا في الدنيا والاخرة على هذه المعلومات القيمه 

ممكن تسمحلي ان اضيف معكم عن الليزر 
اصناف الليزر 
لقد تم تصنيف أجهزة الليزر، بحسب قدرة الأشعة على إحداث تلف للأشخاص المتعرضين لها، إلى أربعة أصناف عامة: 

الصنف الأول: 

يحتوي على الليزرات التي تكون أقصى قدرة لأشعتها في حدود 4ميكرواط ( 4أجزاء من المليون من الواط)، وهذه الأصناف تعتبر مأمونة الاستخدام. 

الصنف الثاني: 

وهي الأجهزة ذات القدرة المنخفضة المصدرة لأشعة مرئية بين 400نانومتر و 700نانومتر. وتكون قدرة أو طاقة الإصدار لهذه الأنظمة هي 1ملي واط ومحدودة بالصنف الأول لفترات تعرض حتى ربع ثانية. ولكن حماية العين منه مأمونة بشكل طبيعي بفعل المنعكس الجفني. ومن الناحية النظرية يكون هذا الصنف غير مأمون في حالة النظر مباشرة للأشعة الصادرة منه مثل النظر إلى الشمس أو مصابيح القدرة العالية. 

الصنف الثالث: 

ويحتوي الليزرات ذات القدرة المتوسطة، ويكون خطر إحداث حريق فيها مهملاً ولا يسبب تعرض الجلد اللحظي أي ضرر، وتقسم إلى صنفين فرعيين: 

الصنف الثالث (أ): لا يشكل انعكاس الأشعة المتشتتة منها أي خطر ولا تكون الرؤية المباشرة للحزمة خطرة إلا إذا كانت لفترة أطول من ربع ثانية أو إذا كانت الرؤية عبر أجهزة بصرية. وحدود الإصدار المتاح من 1ميلي واط حتى أقل من 5ملي واط. 

الصنف الثالث (ب): تعد الرؤية المباشرة للشعاع خطرة دائماً. وحدود الإصدار منها 5ملي واط ولا يتعدى 500ملي واط. 

الصنف الرابع: يتعلق بالليزرات ذات القدرة الكافية لإحداث ضرر على مستوى الجلد والبصر سواء أكانت الرؤية مباشرة أم عن طريق الانعكاس والتشتت، والتي يمكن أيضاً أن تسبب حريقاً وحدود الإصدار منها أكبر من 500ملي واط. وتعد هذه الليزرات خطرة دائماً ويتطلب استخدامها حذراً شديداً للغاية. 

وحيث إن بعض أقلام الليزر لها قدرة إصدار تقرب من 5ملي واط ولها أطوال موجية من 600إلى 750نانومتر (الأخضر منها طوله الموجي 532نانومتر) فإنه يمكن تصنيفها من الصنف الثالث (أ) وقد أشارت الدراسات من هيئة الغذاء والدواء الأمريكية (fda) على أن هذا الصنف يسبب تلفاً مباشراً في العين إذا تم تسليطه من مسافة 3أمتار. 

وحسب ما تقدم يمكن اعتبار أقلام الليزر المصدرة للون الأخضر ذات القدرة 5ميلي واط خطرة نسبياً على العين مما قد تسبب في إعماء مؤقت إذا تم تعريضها مباشرة إلى العين لمدة طويلة. 

لقد وضعت بعض الدول المتقدمة مثل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والمملكة المتحدة قوانين للسماح باستيراد وبيع واستخدام هذه الأقلام والزم المصنع لهذه الليزرات بوضع ملصق موضح فيه الصنف وحدود قدرة الأشعة الصادرة من الليزر. وقد تم تفعيل هذه القوانين وتم تطبيق غرامة على شخص قام باستخدامها في مكان عام في فلوريدا وآخر تم تغريمه مبلغاً مادياً كبيراً مع السجن عندما قام بتوجيه الليزر الأخضر على طائرة ركاب. 

​


----------



## كابيتان (2 فبراير 2008)

إخواني السلام عليكم 
أشكر كل من ساهم في إعداد هذا المنتدى و أشكر كل من فكر في موضوع اليزر و إنزاله في هذا الموقع عموما .
في الحقيقة لي شغف كبير بعلم البصريات و بصفتي طالب مبتدئ أريد مساعدة الإخوة المهندسين في إرشادي إلى دارة كهربائية لتغذية ليزر ثاني أكسيد الكربون 
أريد أن أصنعه على سبيل التجربة 
- من المفروض أن يكون المحول الرافع للجهد محولا متغيرا وذلك لجعل شعاع اليزر متغيرا أيضا من حالة التلحيم إلى حالة الثقب إلى حالة التصهير .
فسأكون ممنونا لمن يدلني و جزى الله الجميع خير الجزاء 
وبارك الله فيكم جميعا .


----------



## نغم 2008 (5 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على المعلومااات


----------



## أمين ناصر (6 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير.
اريد اذا امكن استخدامات الليزر في أنظمة الحماية
وشكرا


----------



## العربـي (29 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


----------



## العربـي (29 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## المعيدة العراقية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووور على المشاركة


----------



## محمد الدخميسى (22 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليك
اشكرك ياخى على الموضوع الجميل ده
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## diyar5 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## عبداللطيف طه (8 فبراير 2009)

بارل الله فيك لقد استفدت كثيرا من هذا الموضوع وارجو منكم اضافة القوانين التى تحدد قوة الليزر وشدته وشدة التيار الهربى فى المصدر ولكم جزيل الشكر ارجوالسرعه


----------



## AHMADNASER (9 مارس 2009)

يسلمو يا اكبير عل راسي


----------



## الأميرهـ (5 مايو 2009)

مووضووع أكثر من رائع

الف شكر


----------



## عمر الحديثي (22 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هدى هدهد (29 مايو 2009)

الله يبارك لك ويعطيك خير على كل حرف كتبته


----------



## waled.cc (23 يوليو 2009)

*الله يبارك لك ويعطيك خير على كل حرف كتبته*​


----------



## Dr.kemoo (3 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع شيق لك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## mokhtar_l (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الفاضل ........


----------



## يوهشام (17 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مفيد جدا شكرا لك


----------



## ياسين الزيدي (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررا الك معلومات قيمة جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

